# Palmerston north - june



## 80cmills

Hi 

I am new to this site and am looking for advice. 

Me and my family ( hubby and 2 four year olds) will be coming to live in Palmerston north in June. 

Can anyone advice me on areas that are nice to live in. 

Thanks


----------



## 123laura

Hi we are moving there too, I think my husband will go in June or early July, but I'd like to have the summer here and go in August or early September. We have 5 kids -11,9,7,5 and a baby, 2 girls and three boys.

I'm really excited about the move, there's so much for the kids in the area and I've made contact with other mums there and they have been so welcoming and helpful. We are looking at the areas from about Fitzherbert out as far as Dannevirke, my husband will be working in the CBD.


----------



## Foxjxa

Just thought I'd throw in my 2c considering I've lived in Palmerston North, (Or "Palmy" as it's more commonly called), and the surrounding area since I started school.

- Hokowhitu is great for families and is a nice, very 'green' area, I'm currently living here myself and my neighbours are either young families or elderly couples.

- Cloverlea is another nice family suburb, it's separated from the rest of the city by the railway and so is a 5-10min drive from the CBD, but is otherwise relatively safe and quiet. My OH attended the kindergarten/primary school there and loved it. 

- Terrace End has a decent amount of shops, (meaning less travel to the CBD for basics), and is a safe area close to some schools.

- I also found the Takaro area to be nice with great neighbours who watch out for one another, but less 'green' and is closer to Highbury, (which you'll want to avoid - it's mostly state-housing and [apparently*] is where the gang members frequent). It's also closer to Speedway.

- Awapuni strikes me as a good area for families and has some lovely houses, but I've only ever had reason to drive through it on my way elsewhere.

- Kelvin Grove is closer to the airport but the houses I've visited there tend to have larger back-yards.

- Aokautere is supposedly a more expensive area and is 'up on the hill, over the bridge' about 10 minutes from town, closer to the University. Beautiful view and easy access to walking/running trails through some native bush.

-All I know about the Fitzherbert area is that it has some nice houses but being more central, they are a little too 'squished' together for my liking. There are also a surprising number of Uni students that live in the area.

All of the suburbs are frequented by School buses, University buses and general around-town buses, all of which are safe for kids to hop on and off by themselves. Students of Massey University ride the buses for free.

Outside of Palmy, I can recommend Feilding whole-heartedly as that's where I spent most of my childhood. Great town for kids and a fantastic High School, (The Principal kept us inline, instead of letting us run about like hooligans). Safe, cute little town but not too far from anything. 15mins from Palmy by car as well as a regular bus service.

Make sure you have a look through the houses on TradeMe to get a feel for the different areas too. =]

*Not once in all the time I've lived here have I ever encountered or even seen a gang member, so I wouldn't call it dangerous. But the houses in Highbury don't even appeal to me; a poor, hungry student.


----------



## Song_Si

^ some good suggestions there
I've spent a lot of time with friends on the other/south side of the Manawatu gorge - Woodville and Pahiatua, while they are happy there I wouldn't recommend on a top-5 list for someone working in PN due to the travel times and ongoing problems with access on the gorge road.

Aokautere, Ashurst is nice too I almost settled there once and spent time looking at houses there, Feilding always seems a good little town, been there so many times for motor racing at Manfeild track. And as you say, close to PN itself. 

Best wishes for the move.


----------



## Carolyne38

We live in Summerhill, its great for families, a bit of of the main city but we have our own supermarket and restaurants/pub up here. Its a bit pricier up here than town though. Hokowhitu has some nice areas, although we have looked at a few houses there and mainly they have suffered with damp! maybe becasue its flat and near the river?
Good luck with the move :O)


----------



## Carolyne38

123laura said:


> Hi we are moving there too, I think my husband will go in June or early July, but I'd like to have the summer here and go in August or early September. We have 5 kids -11,9,7,5 and a baby, 2 girls and three boys.
> 
> I'm really excited about the move, there's so much for the kids in the area and I've made contact with other mums there and they have been so welcoming and helpful. We are looking at the areas from about Fitzherbert out as far as Dannevirke, my husband will be working in the CBD.


Just wondering...did I meet your mum at rugby the other morning? Did you settle in Ashhurst? She was telling me her daughter had moved over with 5 children from Ireland in Oct, there can't be two surely!


----------



## maybekiwi

I am interested in retiring to Palmy. Did you ever get there? I am an Australian Citizen and am looking for a low cost of living.


----------



## maybekiwi

I am an Australian Citizen interested in relocating to the Palmy area. Single and only need a one-bedroom. I will be retired and on about $3,100 NZD per month after taxes. Any thoughts?


----------

